
Google Says It Collected Private Data by Mistake - jlhamilton
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/15/business/15google.html
======
Zak
If you stand in the street and tell your secrets to a close friend standing on
the other side _using a megaphone_ , don't be upset if someone records it.
Sending anything private over unencrypted wireless networks is no different.

If Google was using the data, I might have a bit of an issue with it, but
they're not. They recorded it by accident and they're going to delete it.
There's _really_ nothing to see here.

~~~
montooner
"In a confession... that is sure to raise new questions about its privacy
policies..." The data wasn't private! Questions should not be posed about a
nonexistent point.

